# On a completely random note...



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

I am going bonkers!! Only had 3 hours sleep due to noisy people in the street all bloody night resulting in me calling the police at 12.45am...  not a happy Mima...I ended up sleeping in the spare room as the gf was spark out! 

And to make it all SO much better, my new fridge was delivered this morning at 8am...water all over the floor, food all over the kitchen, can't put anything in it until tonight, Tesco are delivering later this afternoon and to top it ALL off I have the entire house to clean and the office to sort out and the gf has gone to work to shoot a wedding....argh!!!!!!!

Hope you are all ok...anyone with some sanity spare in Leeds feel free to come round!!


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my god what a nightmare!!! Poor you!  

I can't stand ANY noise at night! I have to have complete silence and darkness otherwise I can't sleep! People being really noisy at night is just rude and inconsiderate, I would have called the police as well!

Eeeep and that sounds poop about the fridge! Hope you get it all sorted!! 

PT x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

You poor soul, household nightmares are bad enough I don't do well in situations like that and then to be tired, just think by tonight it will all be sorted, and if you don't do your chores the dust will wait for you!!


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you cherubs!

I have just finished the massive clean up...floors hoovered, bins hosed, washing up done, bathroom cleaned, laundry out, hob scrubbed, 3rd bedroom finally turned into a study with actual bookcases and an actual desk...fridge switched on and cooling nicely

I am going to have a shower, get dressed properly, have some lunch and then chill out with my (and don't laugh) sewing. I am making a birth sampler for a friend at work who is due on Boxing day...click on herehttp://www.historicalsamplercompany.co.uk/product.php?productid=16282&cat=30&page=2 to have look at the design...it is beautiful and a perfect stress release!

Have a good day lovely ladies!

Mima xxx

/links


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Beautiful sampler Mima! 
I used to love doing counted cross stitch/tapestries. Haven't done any in ages. In fact, the last one that I started and never finished was during my IVF 2ww for Toby; it was for my future hopeful baby's room, and was of a little mouse floating away with a bunch of balloons. I stopped as soon as I got my BFP and didn't ever go back to it!


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

i did loads of cross stitch and tapestry when i was pg with jude. my mum had them framed for me when he was born and they're now hanging in his room. i think they're lovely, something to keep forever. wish i had the time to do something like that again. there's always something else needs doing round here  ...


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

I am so glad I am not the only one! I am just about to get stuck into the birth one while the cat is not trying to investigate what I am doing...nightmare animal!

I would love to actually be able to frame them myself too...but just not brave enough for that!! 

Rosypie...have you done any for Bruno? I have one made for me by by mum for my 24th birthday and I made one from the same site for my parents 25th wedding anniversary. Right...here I go!


----------

